# Bluefish at SGI



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Made a day trip to St. George Island yesterday. Arrived around 1pm and caught a nice 8" whiting for bait and cut him up for bait. Within 5 minutes of casting out the head, had a good 22' bluefish on the line. Casted right back out with a fresh chunk and before I could put my pole back in the holder, had the grand daddy of stingrays on the line. Looked to have about a 5' wingspan he came in shallow 3 times, but there was no holding him back when he wanted to go deeper. He finally sucked down to the bottom and eventually broke my line. Anyways, caught about 4 more bluefish on my last chunk of whiting. Then, couldn't get anymore bait  i finally caught one more whiting (eating size) and used him for bait as well. Added 5 more blues and had one strong run that cut my line. All in all, was a good way to spend a Sunday.


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

Those Sting rays fight really strong. I caught one at Jetty Park about three months ago and thought I had a good eating fish on line, but as I brought it in, it was about a 15-20 lb ray. Some of my buddies said they were good eating if you take the wings. I have never thought of that but will wait until I see someone else try it. LOL


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

I have never cleaned on myself and wouldn't really know where to start. But, I have tried stingray on the grill and it was excellent! A buddy of mine caught and cleaned one.


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

Ok cool so the next one I catch will be whats for dinner. :beer:


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Sand Dollar said:


> Ok cool so the next one I catch will be whats for dinner. :beer:


I have read that they need to be sizable to make it worth your while to clean it. However, I have no expertise in the area and can only go off what i have read. What's sizable to me may not be the same for Joe Blow...........


----------



## george76904 (Mar 10, 2013)

I must say that fried stingray is pretty darn good.


----------

